# Moneyline Underdogs System - Free Picks



## mlunderdogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Moneyline Underdogs System - Free Picks


Hi Everyone,

I have put together a underdog moneyline system that seems to be a real money maker.

I looked back over the last 5 years and this system would have hit +61% over 5 years and only + odds picks, both you and I know that + odds with that winning percentage would equal a lot of money.

I know that past results do not guarantee future results, but we might have hit the jackpot with this one, so why not give it a shot.

I will stop by this thread daily to post the picks, make sure you bookmark this thread as we all can be on the way to huge winnings.



MONEYLINE UNDERDOGS SYSTEM


823 CHARLOTTE BOBCATS @ 824 GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS

Take GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS +119 (MATCHBOOK)


RECORD 0-0 0% +0.00


----------

